# BVI crowded Thanksgiving (3rd week Nov)?



## stevemac (Oct 29, 2010)

Planning 1st bareboat to BVI Nov 20- 28. Wondering if reservations will be required at restaraunts and marinas, specifically Yacht Harbor at Spanish Town. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Most restaurants for boaters would like you to call in on CH16 VHF to reserve dinner spots. Spanish Town will most likely have open spots but it would be best to reserve your slot (you can book online as well).


----------



## stevemac (Oct 29, 2010)

Good advice - Thanks!


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I was there in May and if you did not have the anchor down or had found a mooring by 15:00 you were not going to find a spot in West End or the Bight.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Leaving Monday 1 Nov to sail down from Annapolis - see you there!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Fair winds Dave, watch out for Tomas!


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

Even if they're not busy, reservations are a good idea. Some places may shut down early for the evening if they don't have reason to think more people will show up


----------

